# Gentoo bloccata in avvio! :(

## energy+

Ciao a tutti,dunque ho 1 problemino con la gentoo............

Dunque in avvio la gentoo mi da errore e questo è il messaggio:

* Checking root filesystem....

  /sbin/rc: line 228: fsck: command not found

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad:                                                              [!!]

In dmesg nn c'è nessun errore anzi dice che ha caricato la partizione di root xcui la vede bene!

Fortunatamente posso intervenire con la bash al volo volendo,che posso fare x recuperarla?

Detto questo devo dire che qlche giorno fa ho fatto l'unmerge di 1 pò di software inutile,xò ho riavviato e andava tutto perfettamente senza problemi di sorta,ergo nn dovrebbe c'entrare nulla!

1 giorno ho terminato la sessione e quando ho riacceso il pc puf nn è + partito!   :Confused: 

Ciao e grazie x le risp che mi darete!   :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

hai fsck? controlla con 

```
which fsck
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che file system usi?

----------

## codadilupo

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> Dunque in avvio la gentoo mi da errore e questo è il messaggio:
> 
> * Checking root filesystem....
> 
>   /sbin/rc: line 228: fsck: command not found
> ...

 

se ti dice che non trova piu' fsck tanto inutile, il software che hai tolto non doveva essere  :Wink: 

Devi reinstallare i programmi di check (dipendopno dal filesystem: xfsprogs etc..) e, credo, anche debianutils.

Coda

----------

## zUgLiO

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devi reinstallare i programmi di check (dipendopno dal filesystem: xfsprogs etc..) e, credo, anche debianutils.
> 
> 

 

Da me:

```

zuglio@Scrofina: zuglio> qpkg -f /sbin/fsck

sys-apps/util-linux *

sys-fs/e2fsprogs *

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs *

sys-fs/xfsprogs *

```

----------

## energy+

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   Dunque in avvio la gentoo mi da errore e questo è il messaggio:
> 
> * Checking root filesystem....
> 
>   /sbin/rc: line 228: fsck: command not found
> ...

 

Si se avessi disinstallato e poi nn fosse + ripartita invece dopo l'unmerge l'ho fatta ripartire almeno 3 o 4 volte quindi nn può essere!  :Wink: 

Il mio fs è ReiserFs 3.6, e il comando which mi da no fsck found!

provo a reinstallare il prog di check di reiser!  :Wink: 

Grazie ragazzi siete stati velocissimi!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si devi mettere il pacchetto sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

----------

## zUgLiO

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si se avessi disinstallato e poi nn fosse + ripartita invece dopo l'unmerge l'ho fatta ripartire almeno 3 o 4 volte quindi nn può essere! 
> 
> 

 

Magari alla 4° volta il fs non è stato smontato correttamente e al successivo boot ha tentato di fare il check dandoti l'errore

----------

## energy+

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si devi mettere il pacchetto sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

 

Houston abbiamo 1 problema!  :Very Happy: 

Facendo l'emerge di reiserfsprogs mi da questo errore!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Calculating dependencies auxdb exception: [/usr/portage::sys-fs/resiserfsprogfs-3.6.17]: "Corruption detected when reading key 'reiserfsprogs-3.6.17' : [Errno 30] Read-Only file system: '/var/cache/edb/dep//usr/portage/sys-fs/reiserfsprogfs-3.6.17.portage_lockfile'"

!!! Problem in sys-fs/reiserfsprogs dependencies.

!!! [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/var/cache/edb/dep//usr/portage/sys-fs/reiserfsprogfs-3.6.17.portage_lockfile'" exceptions

Failed to write to mtimedb: [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/var/cache/edb/mtimedb'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Forse e' meglio che metti il livecd e fai un check sulla partizione di root. Mi sa che l'errore deriva da quello

----------

## energy+

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Forse e' meglio che metti il livecd e fai un check sulla partizione di root. Mi sa che l'errore deriva da quello

 

Dunque ho messo su il livecd,montato la partizione che viene vista e montata correttamente.poi ho fatto l'emerge di reiserfsprogs ma di nuovo errore!

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.18 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 449, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non devi montarla ma fargli un check per vedere se tutto e' a posto

----------

## Cazzantonio

possibile corruzione del filesystem?

me lo aveva fatto anche a me tempo fa... non mi ricordo esattamente come ho risolto ma nel mio caso il filesystem non era corrotto...

hai modificato il grub recentemente? e l'fstab?

----------

## energy+

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> possibile corruzione del filesystem?
> 
> me lo aveva fatto anche a me tempo fa... non mi ricordo esattamente come ho risolto ma nel mio caso il filesystem non era corrotto...
> 
> hai modificato il grub recentemente? e l'fstab?

 

è l'unica possibilità a sto punto!

il lilo è stato solo reinstallato x via di 1 ricompilazione del kernel niente di +!

L'fstab è stato modificato aggiungendo solo le partizioni di mount mi pare,ad ogni modo nn è stata toccata nessuna voce di quelle di default.

Stranissimo soprattutto reiser che è sempre stato stabilissimo!   :Question: 

Mi sa che a sto punto mi tocca reinstallare........   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> Mi sa che a sto punto mi tocca reinstallare........    

 

Ma no... hai provato a fargli fare un check e poi un fissaggio da livecd???

----------

## energy+

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   Mi sa che a sto punto mi tocca reinstallare........     
> 
> Ma no... hai provato a fargli fare un check e poi un fissaggio da livecd???

 

Ma cosa intendi x il check tu?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Intendo

```
# reiserfsck --check /dev/hdXY
```

e se riporta errori

```
# reiserfsck --fix-fixable /dev/hdXY
```

dove hdXY e' la tua partizione di root

----------

## energy+

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Intendo
> 
> ```
> # reiserfsck --check /dev/hdXY
> ```
> ...

 

Ah ok nn conoscevo questi parametri! :p

Cmq nn fa nulla,mi chiede se devo eseguire il prog ed esce subito!   :Question: 

Nessun mess d'errore nulla.........

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> Cmq nn fa nulla,mi chiede se devo eseguire il prog ed esce subito!   

 

Puoi postare quello che fai e il suo risultato? (lo fai a partizione smontata vero?)

----------

## energy+

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   Cmq nn fa nulla,mi chiede se devo eseguire il prog ed esce subito!    
> 
> Puoi postare quello che fai e il suo risultato? (lo fai a partizione smontata vero?)

 

Si è che avevo letto male la stringa del messaggio bisogna scrivere proprio Yes se no nn parte! :p

Cmq sia mi da no corruption found,quindi il FS è ok!

----------

## randomaze

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> Cmq sia mi da no corruption found,quindi il FS è ok!

 

La / é montata tutta su quel fs oppure usi un fs diverso per /var/ o /usr/portage o simili?

Dopo il check, restando sul LiveCD, se fai il chroot e provi ad emergere cosa succede?

----------

## energy+

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   Cmq sia mi da no corruption found,quindi il FS è ok! 
> 
> La / é montata tutta su quel fs oppure usi un fs diverso per /var/ o /usr/portage o simili?
> 
> Dopo il check, restando sul LiveCD, se fai il chroot e provi ad emergere cosa succede?

 

No è tutto su hda8 e tutto in reiserFs xchè sarebbe 1 partizione di prova che poi è diventata definitiva quando ho completato con buoni risultati il sistema,xcui nessuna divisione è tutto lì!

sefaccio il chroot e l'emerge mi da l'errore scritto sopra!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.18 failed.
> 
> !!! Function econf, Line 449, Exitcode 1
> ...

 [/quote]

----------

## randomaze

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> sefaccio il chroot e l'emerge mi da l'errore scritto sopra! 

 

Puoi postare anche un pò di linee di sopra? Il riepilogo dice che c'é stato un problema ma senza sapere le prime righe in cui é comparso l'errore è un pò difficile capire...

----------

## energy+

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   sefaccio il chroot e l'emerge mi da l'errore scritto sopra!  
> 
> Puoi postare anche un pò di linee di sopra? Il riepilogo dice che c'é stato un problema ma senza sapere le prime righe in cui é comparso l'errore è un pò difficile capire...

 

Si mi ero perso questa linea,è l'unico errore che mi da oltre a quelli già postati:

configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a vedere qua per quell'errore https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226590

----------

## energy+

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a vedere qua per quell'errore https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226590

 

Grazie  :Smile: 

Dunque lì dicono che bisogna installare i linux headers,io ho fatto 1 emerge linux26-header ma ho avuto 1 problema,nn accetta 1 srver e nn mi porta a termina l'emerge,dunque ho dovuto riprovare con linux-headers,emerge esegfuito correttamente ma nulla è cambiato,ancora nn si avvia.......  :Sad: 

----------

